# Cat Carrier Recommendations



## AutumnRose74 (Oct 10, 2013)

One of the many things I need to buy before I even start looking at cats. 

I really like this one, but will readily look at any other suggestions people have!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I have one like your link and another like this: Sherpa™ Large Original Deluxe Pet Carrier (except mine has flaps that unroll and velcro over the mesh so they can't see if I don't want them to).

I like both equally, they have different advantages. The hard tote is great for car rides and seems more comfortable for them in the car. Be sure you get a size that lets kitty grow. Mine is really way to small for either boys now and I should get a new one. It's size makes me use the soft one more often unless both boys are going with me.

The soft one has a shoulder strap and that makes it WAY easier to carry. I have to be careful though and make sure I snap the little zipper tab into the shoulder snap or both my boys will unzip it with their nose (there's a little twist button there to stop them but mine get past it) and wiggle out. It also collapses around them a bit when I set it on the car seat so it seems like it would FEEL confining to them but... they don't object over much either way.


----------



## Wannabe Catlady (Aug 6, 2012)

Or we could go completely obscene and get one of these bad boys....

Sleepypod Medium


Which is what I really want to buy with my tax return, rather than throwing it all at student loans...


----------



## AutumnRose74 (Oct 10, 2013)

MowMow said:


> I like both equally, they have different advantages. *The hard tote is great for car rides and seems more comfortable for them in the car*.


Yeah, we're not going to be doing any hard traveling, just to the vet and home again. And, of course, the all-important first arrival home from the shelter.  

Do the hard carriers come with a floor pad, or would I have to buy one?


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

If you get a hard sided carrier, look for one that can be opened from the top as well as the end and that doesn't take unfastening 14 different connections to do it.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Regardless of hard carrier or soft, you'll want a pad for the bottom. You'll want something that can be washed easily.


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

That one looks great AutumnRose! My husband especially likes a top-opening carrier. We have a soft-sided one, but it has netting for the "windows" and the kittens started chewing a hole in it on the way to the vet! I like that the hard-sided ones can be cleaned easier if necessary. If you have any plans of traveling by air, I'm guessing that one wouldn't work, but it didn't sound like you were looking for something like that. I really like it and would have considered it several months ago when looking for a carrier for our kittens had I known about it. The price seems reasonable too. There are probably less expensive ones, but there are a lot of nice features in the one you found.


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

I got the soft-sided "PetNation" sold on Amazon. I think it is 20", up to 15 pounds, but maybe a size up...can't remember. Anyway, one advantage to the soft-sided is that if you are limited on space, it can be easily folded up and stored. I think the 20" is just under $25.


----------



## AutumnRose74 (Oct 10, 2013)

^^^Yeah, I'm really leaning towards that one. 

Thanks, guys, and I'll add "floor pad" to the list of things I need to buy! Maybe I could use a smaller towel folded over several times to fit.


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

Do you have your cat picked out yet? Maybe when you do, you could leave a blanket or towel with him/her overnight before you take the cat home. It might give them some comfort? I guess that wouldn't work so well if you pick and take home on the same day...but just an idea.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

This is the one we have:









..which fold down nicely for storage, if you don't want to use it as a type of sleep bed at home.

















The shoulder strap makes life a LOT easier, carrying from the parking lot into the vet's office, or wherever I am carrying to.

You can unzip the door, OR if your kitty is vet shy that day, just unzip the side, and there is complete access.
Loads of room, both my cats can snuggle in there together. I have a large carrier to carry the both of them if need be, but I'm trying to give you an idea of space.
The sides are private, which my cats like. They can peek out the door or the vent holes that run all the way down the back side. They feel "safe" and private when we visit the vets, not visually exposed, but still brilliant airflow and light to get inside.


----------



## AutumnRose74 (Oct 10, 2013)

Lotu said:


> Do you have your cat picked out yet? Maybe when you do, you could leave a blanket or towel with him/her overnight before you take the cat home. It might give them some comfort? I guess that wouldn't work so well if you pick and take home on the same day...but just an idea.


No, unfortunately I don't. I'm not looking until after the weekend of 2/14-15-16, because that weekend I'm attending a 3-day traditional music and dance festival, so I decided to wait until after that is all over - and I signed up to volunteer before my landlord gave his OK for me having a cat, so I can't opt out of attending. 

I have that entire week off of work after that weekend, though, so hopefully I'll have a furry new roommate before I return to work!


----------



## AutumnRose74 (Oct 10, 2013)

cat face said:


> This is the one we have:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one is a possibility!


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

Have fun with your kitty search


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

There are several things you might want to consider. 

Top loading is always easier to get a cat into a carrier if they fight getting in. 
Buying a carrier that could fit under an airline seat. 
Those need to be a medium size and soft sided. 
Ease of cleaning it out if they have an accident in them. 
Easy of carrying it.

I have one that is made for dogs. It has wheels on it. I have most of them shown. 

Even the sleepypod one. The down side of the sleepypod is the cushy lambwool pad in it. If they pee or poo on it.

I use my top loaders the most. 

Second most used is the one on wheels but I only found it in a small size so if your cat medium size it better be a short trip. Theres not a lot of wiggle room. 

I do use the traditional plastic ones but it is always a challenge getting them in to it. I have to tip it up on the end and drop them slowly into it. I just put a towel in there that I can wash.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Personally, I would not buy one until you get the cat. My Missy and Lacey tiny and they like a collapsible, soft sided almost full mesh carrier. They can easily see out and it give them comfort when we do vet visits to be able to see me fully, I think. My Jack is a 25 pound behemoth that would tear the bottom out of it - IF I was even able to get it zipped, so for him I have a medium size hard side airline approved carrier. You need to know what size kitty you will have in order to get the right size.

I would wait. You won't need it immediately - almost any shelter has cardboard carriers to take him/her home in or a carrier they will let you borrow with a small deposit. You can go out that same night after kitty is safely home and buy one. BTW, I have bought all of my carriers at thrift stores and rarely spent more than $10. Why buy new when you will almost never need it??

A folded towel or small blanket will suffice as padding.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Just a heads up on card board carriers. The bottoms are flimsy so if its a big cat we don't allow people to use it or an agitated cat who doesn't want to get into it. Cheapest place Ive found for cardboard carriers is Walmart.

Its perfect for kittens and small cats.

Like Marcia said thrift stores are great for finding deals. Go look in Google images. You'll see the wide variety to pick from!

I found this one at a thrift store cuz they didn't understand how to put it together with the sides. It was $10!










I use this one a lot too.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Is it possible to have cat carrier envy??? :lol:


----------



## tank (Jan 31, 2014)

MowMow said:


> I have one like your link and another like this: Sherpa™ Large Original Deluxe Pet Carrier (except mine has flaps that unroll and velcro over the mesh so they can't see if I don't want them to).
> 
> I like both equally, they have different advantages. The hard tote is great for car rides and seems more comfortable for them in the car. Be sure you get a size that lets kitty grow. Mine is really way to small for either boys now and I should get a new one. It's size makes me use the soft one more often unless both boys are going with me.
> 
> The soft one has a shoulder strap and that makes it WAY easier to carry. I have to be careful though and make sure I snap the little zipper tab into the shoulder snap or both my boys will unzip it with their nose (there's a little twist button there to stop them but mine get past it) and wiggle out. It also collapses around them a bit when I set it on the car seat so it seems like it would FEEL confining to them but... they don't object over much either way.


I like the one linked in this post  Cat luxury to be honest 8)


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

The one MowMow has the link to, I found one very similar to it, but made by samsonnite luggage at my local animal shelter thrift store for 25.00 dollars! In great shape to!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I have a funny story to relate that happened yesterday at the shelter. A guy adopts "Dracula" a very large, sturdy, sweet black cat with fangs. I put him in our kitty cardboard carrier and he busts out in seconds. We transfer him to a small dog carrier (presumably more strong) and he busts out of THAT in seconds!! By now he is not a happy camper. We finally go in the back, find a donated plastic and steel carrier and off he goes to his new home!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Ah poor Drac! The insult of having to get stuffed into a container, not just once, but a total of three times!!


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 30, 2013)

I love my Sherpa carrier

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AutumnRose74 (Oct 10, 2013)

10cats2dogs said:


> Ah poor Drac! The insult of having to get stuffed into a container, not just once, but a total of three times!!


Yeah, I'm not crazy about the idea of using the cardboard carrier because, yes, what happens if the cat does "bust out of it?" 

I prefer the hard-side carriers because I don't fly anywhere (I'm strictly a "stay-cation" girl when I take time off from work and all of my immediate family is within 2-1/2 hour driving distance). Pretty much the only place this cat will be traveling to will be between the vet's office and home.


----------



## AutumnRose74 (Oct 10, 2013)

runfortheaisle said:


> Hi, Autumn! I have that same exact carrier and it gives me back problems. It is slightly bigger than needed for a cat (at least my cats - 7 and 11 pounds). If you have a bad back like I do, I recommend this carrier: Whisker City® Soft-Sided Carrier - Carriers - Cat - PetSmart
> This is the one I use now and I have no longer struggle to carry it.
> 
> Edit: Also, something else to be noted about that carrier you have picked out is that the gated door with the latch isn't attached like most carriers I've seen. It can come off completely. Thought it was kind of odd.


Thank you again (if I already thanked you!) for the suggestion! 

That is actually the carrier that I wound up buying last night. The box says it is good for up to 22 lbs. And yes, I actually do have soreness from an old injury that flares up now and then (lately I've been in a "now" phase!). 

I ix-nayed the other carrier because what you said about the latch worried me. My cat won't be taking very many trips, unless it is to the vet, but all it takes is one time, and I live in a downtown urban area, so I can't take chances with kitty getting loose that way.

And thanks to everyone for all the suggestions on this topic! 8)


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

I have a soft carrier. Best invention since the take-along towel hook! It's easier to get kitty into the carrier, then you just tote 'im! Just make sure he-or she-is zippered in really good. Cats can figure out the zipper, and if it's not COMPLETELY zipped up, they can get out!


----------

